# Just had TT surgery and need some advice please



## prettynikki5 (Dec 9, 2009)

Hello everyone, Happy Monday 
I had my TT last Wednesday, yay! All went really really well, that bad boy was HUGE in my neck-doc said it was covered in scar tissue and looked horrible. It felt great to breathe nomal again  
So, my concern is-I felt absolutely GREAT day 1 and 2 after surgery-the past few days I have felt horrible. I have a hard time functioning-headaches and nausea-mostly in the mornings until mid afternoon, no appetetite either. I slept most of the weekend and just felt like crap. I am back at work today-still feel like crap. I called my Endo to see if my Synthroid should be increased from the dosage now-75 mcg. I feel I am totally dragging, could I be undermedicated? The surgeon left my dose at what it was pre-surgery. I have to draw labs first-so I will go do that today-then wait for Endo to let me know...also-my neck is swelling more and it feels like I have this 'adam's apple' type thingie sticking where my thyroid used to be. 
Other than those things, I do not have aches and pains all over my body anymore, I feel good in that sense-I don't feel 'inflamed" all over  And the parathyroids were left in place-just disturbed the blood flow so I am on calcitrol and calcium supplements until it is restored. 
I am super welcome to any advice/experience on how you guys felt after your TT....Thanks!!!


----------



## chopper (Mar 4, 2007)

Hello and congratulations! Im so happy for you that so far it went well.

I don't know how much you weigh but I've been around these boards since they started and have seen a lot of total thyroidectomies come through here and I don't think anyone was ever put on 75 mcg post total t-ectomy.

I've rarely seen some 100's but 125mcg seems most common and that usually ends up being increased to either 150 or 175. I've even seen some 200+ post thyroidectomy.

Ask some of the others what they were started on. Now unless you had really high numbers to begin with, the doctor could be letting your levels fall back to normal but if you were at all hypo to start, I think you'll probably end up somewhere around 137 mcg or so eventually.

You might want to askt he doc about that for sure. You have no thyroid left to produce hormone so all that needs to be replaced. My wife is on 75 mcg and all she's got is a tiny little nodule and otherwise almost normal labs. The 75's made her TSH fall from like 4.6 pre meds to 2.1 post meds - not much of a jump.


----------



## hillaryedrn (Dec 14, 2009)

Oh crapola!! You so should have had your dose increased!! That's so wrong of him!! Think about it, you still had a thyroid that was at least producing some hormone, now you don't!! Of course he should have raised your dosing! The initial dose is weight based in part. You should definitely call and get him to raise your dose. That is just wrong that he left you on that same dose!!!


----------



## prettynikki5 (Dec 9, 2009)

I went to see the surgeon for my follow up today, yes, even he realized (DUH!) that the dose was too low. They upped it to 100mcg, my labs from yesterday showed my TSH skyrocketed from previously being 1.25 to 5. something. Feeling much much better today on the new dose (that was quick!) and the unveiling of my scar today...it is beautiful! I mean 'really' looks great! I am so pleased! My path report came back benign as well  It is a good day  Also, my sis's bday today who is no longer here with us, she is smiling down


----------



## hillaryedrn (Dec 14, 2009)

Awesome on all counts!!!


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

hillaryedrn said:


> Oh crapola!! You so should have had your dose increased!! That's so wrong of him!! Think about it, you still had a thyroid that was at least producing some hormone, now you don't!! Of course he should have raised your dosing! The initial dose is weight based in part. You should definitely call and get him to raise your dose. That is just wrong that he left you on that same dose!!!


I second those thoughts. You are having hypo symptoms. I also felt fantastic the first 2 days post op then I was nailed to the floor by day 2 and began my replacement.

Replacement dose is figured at 1.7mcg per kilogram of weight.

150lbs = 115mcg which can be rounded up to 125mcg
125lbs=96mcg which can be rounded up to 100mcg

Doses can be adjusted up or down but should at minimum be at the manufacturer recommended dosing to begin.


----------



## prettynikki5 (Dec 9, 2009)

Lovlkn said:


> I second those thoughts. You are having hypo symptoms. I also felt fantastic the first 2 days post op then I was nailed to the floor by day 2 and began my replacement.
> 
> Replacement dose is figured at 1.7mcg per kilogram of weight.
> 
> ...


I currently weigh 160 and I was put on 112mcg with labs in 6-8 weeks. Would there be a big enough difference in doses that I should request a bit more of a higher dose?
Thanks BIG much for your input


----------



## prettynikki5 (Dec 9, 2009)

hillaryedrn said:


> Awesome on all counts!!!


hugs4
arty0045:


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

prettynikki5 said:


> I currently weigh 160 and I was put on 112mcg with labs in 6-8 weeks. Would there be a big enough difference in doses that I should request a bit more of a higher dose?
> Thanks BIG much for your input


Your weight converts over to a dose of 123.37mcg

You need to increase your dose as you are having symptoms of hypo. It might be as simple as asking your doctor if you can take 1 extra pill per week which would get your average daily dose up to 128mcg.

You could split the pill and take an extra 1/2 a few days apart as not to "feel" a jolt although I doubt you would. By splitting a pill this would eliminate the need for an entirely new prescription. PLEASE be sure and notify your doctor.

How soon after your TT did you begin your replacement?


----------



## lovemy4kids (May 18, 2010)

So glad that your TT went so well, and your fantastic pathology results!! Great news!

I just had a TT in May and I was started on 100 mcg of Synthroid right away.

I too felt great immediately after my TT, and my dose must be okay, because I still feel very good 4 weeks after.

I'm glad your surgeon listened to you and upped your dosage!

Take care of yourself...


----------



## prettynikki5 (Dec 9, 2009)

Lovlkn said:


> Your weight converts over to a dose of 123.37mcg
> 
> You need to increase your dose as you are having symptoms of hypo. It might be as simple as asking your doctor if you can take 1 extra pill per week which would get your average daily dose up to 128mcg.
> 
> ...


I took Synthroid the day of my surgery, I was given the 75mcg the day after in recovery by the nurse, and of course I continued the next day when I returned home. I never skipped a day/dose. I will ask my doc about the above-I have been taking one and a half pills every day since Monday so about 112mcg. I just haven't had the $ to go p/u the new script yet for 112mcg. I feel really good right now on this dose. It is AMAZING how just after one dose with the half pill added, much better I felt. I went from not being able to function to felling better than I have within the past year or so. I thought it took tim for the hormone to build up and for you to feel a difference (4-6 weeks) I am telling you it was immediate. I had a long list of symptoms while having Hashi's, some were "hypo" like but after feeling what it was to be truly hypo-thyroid this past weekend, I am in shock. I feel so horribly bad for those who live this way every day. I didn't have any energy at all. Crazy. I am so ready to write a book now


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

prettynikki5 said:


> I took Synthroid the day of my surgery, I was given the 75mcg the day after in recovery by the nurse, and of course I continued the next day when I returned home. I never skipped a day/dose. I will ask my doc about the above-I have been taking one and a half pills every day since Monday so about 112mcg. I just haven't had the $ to go p/u the new script yet for 112mcg. I feel really good right now on this dose. It is AMAZING how just after one dose with the half pill added, much better I felt. I went from not being able to function to felling better than I have within the past year or so. I thought it took tim for the hormone to build up and for you to feel a difference (4-6 weeks) I am telling you it was immediate. I had a long list of symptoms while having Hashi's, some were "hypo" like but after feeling what it was to be truly hypo-thyroid this past weekend, I am in shock. I feel so horribly bad for those who live this way every day. I didn't have any energy at all. Crazy. I am so ready to write a book now


I am glad you are feeling better -


----------

